# charter in LA



## superiorvoyager (Jan 3, 2009)

I am going to be in LA between June 19 and 25 and have time to kill so am looking for a charter option somewhere in that area. Any sugestions on where and charter companies?


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

I had a good experience with Bluewater Sailing School & Yacht Club in Marina del Rey several weeks ago. Similar circumstances as you.

The Marina is convenient to Los Angeles, but Long Beach is, too, and IIRC there were a couple of possibilities there.

You might check out reviews on www.ActiveCaptain.com


----------



## superiorvoyager (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. Where I am from anything within 400km is considered just around the corner. I will check these out. I have nothing to do between the 20th and 25th so might charter a boat for the whole time (the wife is down with me. Where is there good sailing for multiple days in the area. I know nothing about that area so need sugestions on good itineries as well. Probably spend at least 4 days on the boat.


----------



## seb5thman (Sep 24, 2008)

I have chartered from Blue Pacific in Marina Del Rey. They were OK, but if you want to take a step up in quality, go to Sail Time in Newport Beach. Their boats are newer, better maintained, and the staff is very easy to work with, all for the same price. Newport Beach is a wonderful sailing community with close proximity to Catalina Island and other harbors up and down the coast.


----------



## superiorvoyager (Jan 3, 2009)

So is catelina Island the place to go in southern California?


----------

